# co bys dup



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
věta je: Dyt je to kus cesty, co bys dup...
Vypadá trochu jako, není to problem, ale nevím...
děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Je tam určitě "co byS dup"? Obvyklejší je "co by dup" a někdy se to píše dohromady, cobydup.

Znamená to "bleskově", "okamžitě", "hned", "in un lampo".

Podobné výrazy: než bys řekl švec, než bys do pěti napočítal.

"Co by dup" doslovně znamená "(něco bude trvat stejně dlouho) jako dupnutí nohou o zem".

Ovšem nechápu Tvou větu. "Kus cesty" znamená, že dojít tam trvá dlouho. Můžeš napsat i předchozí větu?


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, je to co bys dup.
Člověk chce předělat byt na sklad. Řiká: "Ne tady v ulici, ale v baráku dole, za Andělem. Je to Smíchov už, ale Smíchováci a Košířáci, dyt' je to fuk! Jedna rodina! Tak se rozrostu na Smichov, no! Dyt' je to kus cesty, co bys dup".
diky


----------



## .Lola.

"Co by dup" opravdu znamená "rychle, okamžitě."

Tady bych tomu rozuměla asi tak, že "je to tak malý kousek cesty, že to ani nestojí za řeč, člověk je tam hned, dostane se tam velmi rychle (=je tam co by dup)" (což ze Smíchova v Košířích fakt je ).


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, bude to určitě takhle!
Děkuju!


----------

